# GUCCI INTERIOR



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

was up ridas,my boy was askin me were he can get his truck uphostered at with some gucci material,and how much would it cost.
a little on the door panels,seats,and on the head rest.

i my self have no clue on what the starting price or how much it would cost,be sides saying alot.

any info will help.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 13 2003, 07:12 PM
> *was up ridas,my boy was askin me were he can get his truck uphostered at with some gucci material,and how much would it cost.
> a little on the door panels,seats,and on the head rest.
> 
> ...


 PM SWAINGIN95 SS HE HAS GUCCI INTERIOR HE MIGHT CAN HELP WITH PRICES AND PLACE TO PURCHASE.


----------



## FlameLessPt (May 6, 2003)

ive saw the material $40 a yard and thats the cheapest ive seen it


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

FABRICKING.COM


----------



## reprezentin_213 (Dec 30, 2002)

is it a regular cab or what your looking at 2 yards for a regular cab thats 80 dollars plus labor charges is he using the existing materiral he has in his truck or new also?


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

I got a shop in Redmond, WA. We've done over 10 Gucci interiors so far, I still have about 3 yards of material left over (grey cloth with a black pattern), which should be enough to cover your seats. We charge around 1500 for a Full Size SUV with door panels, center console, headrests, seat inserts, let me know if you are interested.

Dmitri
Redmond Auto Center
425-885-6707
206-579-8080


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm lookin for gucci vinyl. I want to do my top on my caddy.


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

I just did a Louis Vuitton Vinyl top on a 98 Deville, it looks good, let me know if you need anyone to do it for you, we do those for $1,300.00


----------

